# Install a TTRS or any Low Pressure fuel pump and maintain stock features and pump controller



## Brd.Prey (Oct 25, 2012)

I was approached to test a new device because of my past posts on this site concerning installing a TTRS high volume Low pressure fuel pump in my TTS. 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?7108845-TT-RS-Fuel-Pump-and-Module-install-in-a-TTS

A company names Torqbyte developed a Digital Control module that goes between the Fuel Pump and your stock controller.
I have received the module. It looks top notch, is made in Canada and looks commercial grade. I have a friend testing it in a Golf-R. It would not do me any good to test it on my car since I have upgraded the wiring and pump controller.

It looks very promising!







I will publish the results!


----------



## filthyillness (Feb 13, 2010)

Interesting. Sounds like a solid solution for those running k04 or f23t. Sub'd for results (as I'm awaiting delivery of a f23t).


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

Brd.Prey said:


> I have a friend testing it in a Golf-R. It would not do me any good to test it on my car since I have upgraded the wiring and pump controller.


This controller is meant for use with an upgraded low-pressure pump, yes? What pump did your friend opt for in his Golf-R?


----------



## Brd.Prey (Oct 25, 2012)

TTRS Pump


----------



## filthyillness (Feb 13, 2010)

So... what's the compatibility between gti, golf r, tts, and ttrs?


----------



## Brd.Prey (Oct 25, 2012)

I know guys put the TTRS pump in the Golf R tank. I suppose if you don't have AWD then you would use a Walbro 255 like pump.


----------



## thegave (Dec 22, 2008)

Wasn't APR also working on an in-line module as part of their stage 3+ LPFP upgrade?


----------



## filthyillness (Feb 13, 2010)

So the walbro would be a better choice for the lame fwd?


----------



## high_octaneGTI (Nov 10, 2007)

*Install a TTRS or any Low Pressure fuel pump and maintain stock features and ...*

I have the torqbyte module as well. Will be installing it later this week on my Mkv gti


----------



## filthyillness (Feb 13, 2010)

high_octaneGTI said:


> I have the torqbyte module as well. Will be installing it later this week on my Mkv gti


Sweet. please post your results and take pics of install


----------



## high_octaneGTI (Nov 10, 2007)

filthyillness said:


> Sweet. please post your results and take pics of install


Will do


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

high_octaneGTI said:


> Will do


Sub'd for this...

cool product if it does what it claims


----------



## high_octaneGTI (Nov 10, 2007)

Well I started the wiring this afternoon 

Removed the small gauge wires going from the sender to pump










Replaced with 10 awg:



















Now to modify the factory pump controller wiring :










Went ahead and swapped the wires in the connector since the instructions said to use the same gauge from the PM3 all the way to the pump





































Will finish it up tomorrow 🏼


----------



## Brd.Prey (Oct 25, 2012)

Nice looking job, you are putting it on an aftermarket pump right? I was lucky as I have the battery in the trunk, yours in the front?


----------



## high_octaneGTI (Nov 10, 2007)

*Install a TTRS or any Low Pressure fuel pump and maintain stock features and ...*



Brd.Prey said:


> Nice looking job, you are putting it on an aftermarket pump right? I was lucky as I have the battery in the trunk, yours in the front?


Mines in the hatch as well 










Go over to the Mkv forum to see my full build:
http://www.golfmkv.com/forums/showthread.php?t=185571


----------



## filthyillness (Feb 13, 2010)

Octane, are you going to be utilizing the S3/TTRS lpfp with this?

^ USP lpfp

Did you fix a custom bottom surround for your lpfp?


----------



## high_octaneGTI (Nov 10, 2007)

I have an aeromotive pump with a custom surge basket


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

Seems like the Deatchwerks 65v ought to be a strong candidate for use in the fuel tank basket. We've been testing it on the 1.8T platform and it installs & works great. At $249 it's certainly a better value than an OEM Golf R unit. Here is a performance graph taken from 034Motorsports' website:


----------



## filthyillness (Feb 13, 2010)

Doug, what about with the 2.0t platform?

Right now, as I wait for my F23t to finish processing and ship, I'm devising a plan for after I've met the 350 barrier. Plans are with an after market intake manifold, revised tune, and upgrades to the fueling system.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

Deatschwerks shows this pump to be compatible with all FWD Mk5 and Mk6 cars.


----------



## filthyillness (Feb 13, 2010)

Interesting!

Octane, how fairs the installation of the PM3? Have you been able to mount and/or run logs yet?


----------



## high_octaneGTI (Nov 10, 2007)

filthyillness said:


> Interesting!
> 
> Octane, how fairs the installation of the PM3? Have you been able to mount and/or run logs yet?












So far I've been able to up the boost 2psi 🏼

Car pulls like a train


----------



## filthyillness (Feb 13, 2010)

Oh dang... Is your setup still the same as what you have going on in your build thread?


----------



## high_octaneGTI (Nov 10, 2007)

On the Mkv forum the build is up to date. 

My thread on here is old


----------



## lour32 (Nov 15, 2004)

Can u post the link thanks


----------



## MattySachs (Mar 22, 2015)

http://www.golfmkv.com/forums/showthread.php?t=185571&page=22


----------

